# New To The Forum And Looking For Advice On 3 Pocket Watches



## Na21han (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi folks

as the subject states i have to admit im not the most up to date on pocket watches. Just to give you a bit of back ground why ive joined the forum. My grandad passed away about 6 months ago. we were very close and my Nan gave me a collection of his old pocket watches(3 in total). i had a nose on the internet to find information about these but if im honest i dont really know where to start hence why im hear. Ive taken some pictures of the watches and trying to get some high res pics done of all three. the one im most interested in is the gold watch with the masonic icon. apparently my great granfather and granmother were part of the mason's in scotland and i would love to know some of the history. If anyone could help me or point me in the right direction i would really appriciate it! ive added some pics below so there is somewhere to start.

many thanks


----------



## Na21han (Jan 21, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi,

If your Elgin watch is serial no.34199105 Its a Grade 290 size 16 movement made in 1933 and is classed as a hunter model, the Hamilton watch looks like a size 12 watch, and has a secometer dial and may be a grade 912 if you can open the back of the watch it will tell you the grade. Tell us the serial number and we will try to date it for you.


----------



## Na21han (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Jim thanks alot for your help. Il have a crack at opening the back of the other two tonight and get some more pictures up.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place.

Nice group of watches and I particularly like the Hamilton and cleaned up it would be a real beauty










The crest is interesting, can't make out the motto but 'Naval Acadamy' is clear, does this tie in with any family history?

The Elgin is, I suspect, of a similar age and would assume both chain and fob are gold and from the colour the fob could be 18k.










The pic is not too clear and I can only make out the 'G' this may indicate the lodge but I dunno much about Masonic stuff but there is a fair bit on t'internet about it.

I would add a note of caution about removing the back of the Hamilton as you can easily damage it if you haven't done it before.

Look forward to seeing what info' you discover about these.

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Three absolutely beautiful watches. The Hamilton has a hinged caseback, which should be fairly easily opened with a knife-blade of a pocket-knife or a case-knife. There will probably be another, inner cuvette or dust-lid underneath the caseback, to provide extra protection, and that will have to be opened as well, to gain access to the movement.


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

The Hamilton Watch logo is the United States Navel Academy, here is a link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Naval_Academy


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Re the Hallmarks on your silver cased watch, although it hard to make out, could be The leopard for London the lion passant for the silver quality and the N for the year 1888.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Square and Compass with the "G" in the centre is a standard Masonic emblem, usually used to symbolise the whole of Masonic culture, Lodges etc., etc., as a group. You will find it on all sorts of Masonic items, in this case none of the watches themselves is actually "Masonic", the Square and Compass is a separate fob item that has been attached to the watch chain. :yes:

Google for something like "Masonic Emblems" for more info, but unless there are more markings on the item, it's kind of "generic" and I'd doubt if you could trace down a Lodge for it!

All three watches are very nice, and well worth preserving although maybe NOT everyone's cup of tea, rather good but well collected. I'd have any of 'em and be happy :lol:


----------



## Na21han (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the freindly welcome to the forum. the info you guys have provided is fantastic and great place for me to start!

ive taken your advice and taken the backs off the other two watches and provided some more pictures.










only things i could make out were "3424866" and "17 jewels adjusted"










i couldn't get a very clear picture of the case but it has "RJP" stamped along with the numbers "3980" there is also a stamp of a shield with a lion in it and a shield with a capital "N"

im going to bring up naval questions with my nan when i see her next. Im a little confused how an american naval watch came into our family, but i know my great grandfather was in the military so might be a start.

keep the info coming guys. thanks again


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm a bit out of my depth on this as itâ€™s not my field; the case maker may well have been Robert John Pike, Cromwell Street, Earlsdon, Coventry.

http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/Makers/London-RJ-RQ.html


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The Hamilton with serial number 3424866 is made in 1940 and should be a grade 912.

The second watch or movement is from a typical english going barrel movement(without fusee/chain).

Andreas


----------

